

Show HN: Timedrip – Drop a message to the future - icepoint
https://www.timedrip.com/

======
the4dpatrick
This is a really cool concept. I feel there is something to this idea of
'drops', but hard to describe. It is like a delivered time capsule.

I like the use case of people making a prediction 'drop', then have it show
right after a specific time. That and possibly long messages to be opened on a
significant date or time.

Definitely need to work on putting a value prop up and letting people know
what they could possibly do with the app.

edit: just saw this on TC [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/drop-the-location-
based-mes...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/drop-the-location-based-
messenger-closes-1-25m-from-atlas-ventures-spark-capital)

~~~
icepoint
Location-based messaging sounds interesting.

------
23andwalnut
Looks great, but you should definitely describe the purpose of the service on
the front page. I had to dig around in the footer to find the 'about' page for
details....

~~~
icepoint
Thanks for your feedback. I agree with you, I'll put more description on the
front page. ;)

------
jsumrall
You make a "Drop" with a message, a title, and a future timestamp. Before the
reveal time, anyone can see the title. Once the time you specified is reached,
the message will be revealed to everyone.

Do I understand it correctly?

~~~
Kequc
I clicked on one of the ones which said "Time's up!" and it asked me for a
password. So perhaps they are also password protected.

Like you would give the password to someone who you wanted to read it?

The most glaring flaw is that this service isn't necessarily going to exist in
a month, year, decade or century.

~~~
icepoint
All password protected drop has a little 'lock' icon on the top. Well, I'll
try my best to keep the service running as long as possible. But I agree with
you, it requires a lot of works to keep any services running in a long run.

------
arcameron
Friendly NoScript user reporting in: I only see a blank white page!

~~~
icepoint
May I ask which device and browser are you using? Timedrip is built by
AngularJs on the client side, so it relies on heavy Javascript.

------
icepoint
Currently in public beta.

------
Kiro
What is this? I'm on a phone and it doesn't really say. Seems interesting
though.

~~~
icepoint
Timedrip lets you send timed message to public or friends, you set your own
'showtime', and your message can only be revealed on that time, a countdown
timer will be displayed before your showtime.

